# Won't Eat



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

My 9.5mth old has always been really good with solids, but the last week or two will only eat one really good meal, the rest of the time just wants to play with his food, stick fingers in mouth and eat his tray!
I'm fairly sure he's teething so guess that's the reason, but am concerned he's not eating enough - he only drinks about 16oz milk a day and I try to get more in through food, but obviously if he's not eating that's difficult!

Any ideas?

Thanks
Kx


----------

